# Ayuso empieza a saborear que no pinta nada con Feijoo...



## Sir Connor (4 Abr 2022)

Había acabado ya la primera reunión del Comité Ejecutivo Nacional del Partido Popular. Los dirigentes bajaban hasta llegar al inmenso vestíbulo del Palacio de Congresos de Sevilla. Poco quedaba ya por contar a los periodistas, pero, como estos nunca tienen suficiente, había una masa de reporteros y cámaras esperando para rascar un poquito más. Alberto Núñez Feijóo bajó por las escaleras mecánicas junto a su actual pareja de hecho, el presidente andaluz, Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla. Las cámaras se pusieron en modo combate. Ahí estaba la imagen, otra más, de los nuevos dueños del PP.

Por la escalera a su derecha, la que hay que bajar andando, descendían Isabel Díaz Ayuso y otras personas. Por alguna razón, Feijóo y Ayuso terminaron confluyendo ante la melé de cámaras sin tener muchas ganas de hacer más declaraciones. No hubo ningún gesto de complicidad entre ellos, ninguna sonrisa para beneficio de las imágenes de la chavalada periodística. Tampoco era imprescindible, pero los políticos del mismo partido no suelen desaprovechar la oportunidad de mostrar lo unidos que están y lo mucho que se quieren, sea cierto o no. Y el PP está repitiendo estos días el mensaje de unidad como si le fuera la vida en ello. 

Incluso protegida por la mascarilla, se veía que la cara de Ayuso era de una seriedad extrema. Relajada, no estaba. Parecía seria y sin ganas de fiesta. Desde luego, nada de comentar que el resultado del congreso del PP ha sido un gran éxito y que el partido está listo para competir –y ganar– las próximas elecciones. Ayuso tenía ganas de salir de allí cuanto antes. 

Toca hacer balance del veredicto del congreso y de cómo afectará a la posición de la presidenta madrileña en el PP. A diferencia de Casado, Feijóo no pondrá ningún obstáculo a la elección de Ayuso como presidenta del partido en su comunidad. Para qué complicarse la vida. Ese fue uno de los grandes errores de Pablo Casado, que no entendió el resultado de las elecciones autonómicas de Madrid o lo entendió demasiado bien y se quedó rojo de envidia y celos al comprobar el fulgurante ascenso de la persona a la que él había sacado de la nada. 

Ahí se acabarán de momento los gestos de consideración de Feijóo hacia Ayuso. En las cosas de comer –el reparto del poder en los órganos del partido–, no tuvo contemplaciones. El PP madrileño aspiraba a que uno de los suyos, alguien de la total y absoluta confianza de Ayuso, se ocupara de dirigir la organización interna. No seamos malpensados. No para hacer de espía, sí con la intención de tener información sobre cada movimiento en Génova.

Feijóo no podía ser tan inocente. Los puestos más relevantes han quedado reservados a los dirigentes de Galicia y Andalucía. El desembarco gallego es evidente. Además, Moreno Bonilla ha colocado a dos alfiles de peso con Elías Bendodo y Juan Bravo, este último en la cartera económica.

Este es “un eje que va de Galicia a Andalucía, pero pasando por Madrid”, había dicho Moreno el día anterior para describir la nueva estructura de poder en el PP. También podría haber dicho pasando _de_ Madrid. 

El PP madrileño tendrá un representante en el núcleo duro de Feijóo. Será Pedro Rollán en la cartera de la coordinación autonómica y local, cuya trayectoria en el partido es anterior al advenimiento de Díaz Ayuso. Fue alcalde de Torrejón de Ardoz durante doce años, consejero del Gobierno con Cifuentes y vicepresidente con Garrido. No está en el sector ayusista hasta la muerte y más allá. De lo contrario, no lo habrían enviado al Senado en 2019, que es el lugar donde acaban muchas carreras políticas en España. Una prejubilación desde la cual habitualmente no se molesta a nadie.

Son el tipo de cosas que ocurren en un partido cuando se produce una transición en la cúpula. Algunos tienen que hacer la maleta y otros que estaban arrinconados –quizá antes de tiempo– tienen la opción de subirse al vagón donde sólo hay sitio para los que están en primera línea.

Feijóo quiere dar aire a los barones regionales con la intención de que no parezcan simples peones de Génova. Eso sí, en la cúpula está su gente de confianza, porque han sido sus lugartenientes en Galicia, lo han sido de Moreno en Andalucía o porque los conoce personalmente desde hace tiempo. No puede obviar el peso que ha adquirido Ayuso entre las bases del partido ni las ovaciones que recibe también fuera de su región. Pero esto no es un tripartito. Ella está un escalón por debajo de Feijóo y Moreno. Madrid será para ella, pero no más.

Los medios de comunicación pudieron presenciar el domingo otro discurso del nuevo presidente, el cuarto en tres días. Sólo fueron unas pocas palabras previas al anuncio de los nombres de su equipo. Insistió en que el PP debe generar confianza en los ciudadanos con un mensaje que firmaría Mariano Rajoy sin dudarlo. "Ahora la previsibilidad, la solvencia, son los valores más buscados en España". Rajoy era muy previsible. Incluso hacía gala de ello.

El líder del PP está convencido de que los españoles añoran los tiempos del bipartidismo. Eso es algo que quizá esté firmemente instalado en la cabeza de Feijóo, como lo está en la de Rajoy. Es más un deseo que una realidad contrastada creer que los votantes reaccionarán ante estos tiempos de incertidumbre económica con unos deseos irrefrenables de regresar al vientre materno de la España de la Transición: dos partidos hegemónicos que marcan el paso a todos los demás. "No creo en las modas. Creo en lo que permanece después de las modas", dijo. Las modas, los líos, ese ruido molesto que tanto disgustaba a Rajoy.

Díaz Ayuso está en otra guerra. Una en la que la hipérbole, que tanto desagrada a Feijóo, no es un vicio, sino una virtud. Una en la que ella se presenta el domingo en Sevilla con una camiseta con la efigie de Manolete de la marca de inequívoco nombre Alma Torera. En el congreso del PP, ha recibido una cornada de seria consideración, porque ya venía debilitada por su guerra a muerte con su amigo/mentor/jefe/rival potencial/enemigo letal –hay culebrones mexicanos con tramas menos embarulladas que esta– que ha sido Pablo Casado, que hoy yace de cuerpo presente.

El pronóstico es reservado. No cabe duda de que Ayuso volverá a las plazas con la muleta en una mano y una motosierra en la otra. Pero, claro, es algo que Feijóo debe dar por hecho.


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Abr 2022)

X = presidente del PP, CANDIDATO del PP a presidente del gobierno, que no presidente del gobierno

n = número de candidatos del PP a presidente del gobierno

FOR i = 1 to n
X(i) intenta joder a Ayuso
* X(i) comienza a saborear que no pinta nada con Ayuso…*
X(i) se va a tomar por el culo
NEXT

Feijoo, Cuca Gamarra, Juanma Moreno y resto de la purria del PP tienen un proyecto de partido, no un proyecto de país. Ayuso tiene un proyecto de región y probablemente un proyecto de país también. Los posibles votantes del proyecto de partido del PP también pueden votar a Vox o seguir dejando que mande Antonio, que por lo menos, no nos obliga a empozoñarnos. Junta todo eso y te sale el algoritmo de más arriba.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (4 Abr 2022)

El PP se está autodestruyendo para disfrute evidente de la izmierda.

Tomen nota peperos.


----------



## Flures911 (4 Abr 2022)

Fracasado ya se ha visto lo que es. Aunque yo sea un facha, feijo es tan o más hijo de puta que Antonio. Se va a empozoñar su gran puta madre.

Ayuso está agazapada ,esperando que el Mierda de galeo se vaya quemando a Fuego lento.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (4 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> X = presidente del PP, CANDIDATO del PP a presidente del gobierno, que no presidente del gobierno
> 
> n = número de candidatos del PP a presidente del gobierno
> 
> ...



Todos son la misma mierda, igual que los suciatas, solo que Ayuso es más guapa. Como Vox hable de la vacuna obligatoria y el PSOE no, voto a Antonio.


----------



## Flures911 (4 Abr 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Todos son la misma mierda, igual que los suciatas, solo que Ayuso es más guapa. Como Vox hable de la vacuna obligatoria y el PSOE no, voto a Antonio.



Ayuso para mí es la mejor. Aquí en Cataluña estos hijos de puta nos han reventado. En Madrid han dado más oxígeno...


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Abr 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Todos son la misma mierda, igual que los suciatas, solo que Ayuso es más guapa. Como Vox hable de la vacuna obligatoria y el PSOE no, voto a Antonio.



Efectivamente. Solamente nos puede salvar algún equilibrio circunstancial de fuerzas que les tenga entretenidos y libremos por los pelos de las ponzuñas. El animal que tiene Vox (Steggman o algo así) en asuntos de sanidad es más vacunero que ninguno , y no le han quitado. A las malas nos toca echarnos al monte.


----------



## Flures911 (4 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Efectivamente. Solamente nos puede salvar algún equilibrio circunstancial de fuerzas que les tenga entretenidos y libremos por los pelos de las ponzuñas. El animal que tiene Vox (Steggman o algo así) en asuntos de sanidad es más vacunero que ninguno , y no le han quitado. A las malas nos toca echarnos al monte.



Se va a empozoñar su puta madre. Voto nulo y a tomar por el culo.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (4 Abr 2022)

Flures911 dijo:


> Ayuso para mí es la mejor. Aquí en Cataluña estos hijos de puta nos han reventado. En Madrid han dado más oxígeno...



Ayuso no pasa de ser otra oportunista que veía que la sociedad madrileña se le echaba encima. Sabe captar lo que pide la gente, al menos la gente que hace más ruido.

En Cataluña, desde mi punto de vista, el problema es que es una región controlada completamente por partidos de inspiración masónica, que obedecen sin rechistar a los que mandan de verdad. Lo del Covid allí ha sido surrealista, verdaderamente. Una cosa muy daliniana, completamente loca, como una tramuntana bestia de l'Empordà.

Pienso, además, que la sociedad catalana sigue a pies juntillas lo que dicen las autoridades de la Generalitat, sin cuestionar nada: Madrid nos roba, mientras ellos se estaban hinchando, la subvención a los medios mercenarios empezó en Cataluña, con el tema del "oasis", mientras pintaban al resto de España como un lodazal (que lo era, pero Cataluña igual o peor, convertido en una masía de la familia Pujol y sus sicarios). Todo ello disfrazado de "seny i responsabilitat". Y la sociedad catalana tragando sapos y culebras, con el independentismo y los sinvergüenzas que ocupaban y ocupan los edificios señeros de la plaza de Sant Jaume.

En fin, mucho ánimo para los catalanes de bien.


----------



## Erik morden (4 Abr 2022)

En Texas no te vacunas


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Abr 2022)

Flures911 dijo:


> Ayuso para mí es la mejor. Aquí en Cataluña estos hijos de puta nos han reventado. En Madrid han dado más oxígeno...



Esa es la oportunidad que tenemos. Si la caspa del PP intenta hacerle otro Casado, y si se ostian en toda España menos en Madrid, o si ven que les va a pasar, entonces se meterán el emponzoñamiento obligatorio por el culo y nos dejarán en paz.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> X = presidente del PP, CANDIDATO del PP a presidente del gobierno, que no presidente del gobierno
> 
> n = número de candidatos del PP a presidente del gobierno
> 
> ...



te pongo un zanks por el pseudocodigo, pero se van a cargar a ayuso a la que intente salir de Madrid, y si no lo hace quiza tambien...


----------



## Teofrasto (4 Abr 2022)

Cuando vox suba como la espuma en las elecciones en Andalucía, a ver que hacen los sorayistas Frijolito y Moreno Nocilla.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (4 Abr 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Cuando vox suba como la espuma en las elecciones en Andalucía, a ver que hacen los sorayistas Frijolito y Moreno Nocilla.



Guay ...


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> te pongo un zanks por el pseudocodigo, pero se van a cargar a ayuso a la que intente salir de Madrid, y si no lo hace quiza tambien...



Por supuesto que es esa su intención. Pero si los votos acompañan a esta señora y a la purria siniestra no, tendrán que elegir entre cargársela y suicidarse en pleno, o bien dejarle hacer y subir. Porque esa gentuza solamente gana claramente en Galicia, exceptuando a Madrid. Tú imagínate a la Cuca Gamarra despertando ilusiones entre los votantes


----------



## xicomalo (4 Abr 2022)

Esta claro que Ayuso seguirá con tu estrategia de aprovechar que es la presidenta de la comunidad de madrid intentar marcar linea política ESTATAL ya que lo que ella diga saldra en todos los medios al estar la mayoría de medios en madrid , su fiera presidenta de otra comunidad no importaría tanto lo que dijera ... 

y eso es un torpedo e la linea de flotacion tanto lo fue para casado que ensombrecio su liderazgo en el PP como ahora lo sera par Feijoo ya que son ellos los que se supone que tienen que marcar la linea politica ...


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Abr 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Esta claro que Ayuso seguirá con tu estrategia de aprovechar que es la presidenta de la comunidad de madrid intentar marcar linea política ESTATAL ya que lo que ella diga saldra en todos los medios al estar la mayoría de medios en madrid , su fiera presidenta de otra comunidad no importaría tanto lo que dijera ...
> 
> y eso es un torpedo e la linea de flotacion tanto lo fue para casado que ensombrecio su liderazgo en el PP como ahora lo sera par Feijoo ya que son ellos los que se supone que tienen que marcar la linea politica ...



Feijóo lo primero que ha hecho es reunirse con los sindicatos en secreto para mantenerles sus mamandurrias. Lo cuenta Alvise. Y así claro, cómo van a marcar la línea política de una alternativa…


----------



## medion_no (4 Abr 2022)

Nadie quiere a Feijoo el PP no se entera.


----------



## PSOE-2024 Cuenta Oficial. (4 Abr 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Había acabado ya la primera reunión del Comité Ejecutivo Nacional del Partido Popular. Los dirigentes bajaban hasta llegar al inmenso vestíbulo del Palacio de Congresos de Sevilla. Poco quedaba ya por contar a los periodistas, pero, como estos nunca tienen suficiente, había una masa de reporteros y cámaras esperando para rascar un poquito más. Alberto Núñez Feijóo bajó por las escaleras mecánicas junto a su actual pareja de hecho, el presidente andaluz, Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla. Las cámaras se pusieron en modo combate. Ahí estaba la imagen, otra más, de los nuevos dueños del PP.
> 
> Por la escalera a su derecha, la que hay que bajar andando, descendían Isabel Díaz Ayuso y otras personas. Por alguna razón, Feijóo y Ayuso terminaron confluyendo ante la melé de cámaras sin tener muchas ganas de hacer más declaraciones. No hubo ningún gesto de complicidad entre ellos, ninguna sonrisa para beneficio de las imágenes de la chavalada periodística. Tampoco era imprescindible, pero los políticos del mismo partido no suelen desaprovechar la oportunidad de mostrar lo unidos que están y lo mucho que se quieren, sea cierto o no. Y el PP está repitiendo estos días el mensaje de unidad como si le fuera la vida en ello.
> 
> ...



Que la ayuso le está saboreando el qué a Feijoo?


----------



## Sievert (4 Abr 2022)

Pero pon la fuente, no te avergüences, hombre, está muy FEO no ponerlas.

Ya la pongo yo, que para una vez que coincido en algunas de sus apreciaciones......sí, eldiario.es:









Díaz Ayuso empieza a probar el sabor de la derrota


Feijóo y Moreno Bonilla se reservan los nombramientos más importantes en el núcleo duro del PP, mientras Díaz Ayuso obtiene un puesto para el PP de Madrid, pero de menor relevancia. El mensaje en el que insiste Feijóo no puede ser más distinto al de Ayuso




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Fermoselle (4 Abr 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Había acabado ya la primera reunión del Comité Ejecutivo Nacional del Partido Popular. Los dirigentes bajaban hasta llegar al inmenso vestíbulo del Palacio de Congresos de Sevilla. Poco quedaba ya por contar a los periodistas, pero, como estos nunca tienen suficiente, había una masa de reporteros y cámaras esperando para rascar un poquito más. Alberto Núñez Feijóo bajó por las escaleras mecánicas junto a su actual pareja de hecho, el presidente andaluz, Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla. Las cámaras se pusieron en modo combate. Ahí estaba la imagen, otra más, de los nuevos dueños del PP.
> 
> Por la escalera a su derecha, la que hay que bajar andando, descendían Isabel Díaz Ayuso y otras personas. Por alguna razón, Feijóo y Ayuso terminaron confluyendo ante la melé de cámaras sin tener muchas ganas de hacer más declaraciones. No hubo ningún gesto de complicidad entre ellos, ninguna sonrisa para beneficio de las imágenes de la chavalada periodística. Tampoco era imprescindible, pero los políticos del mismo partido no suelen desaprovechar la oportunidad de mostrar lo unidos que están y lo mucho que se quieren, sea cierto o no. Y el PP está repitiendo estos días el mensaje de unidad como si le fuera la vida en ello.
> 
> ...



Consejo : que ponga un perfil bajo ................. que el frijolito se va a dar tal hostion ........... serà la futura candidata..


----------



## imaginARIO (4 Abr 2022)

Al menos pon la fuente comunista, feo de mierda:








Díaz Ayuso empieza a probar el sabor de la derrota


Feijóo y Moreno Bonilla se reservan los nombramientos más importantes en el núcleo duro del PP, mientras Díaz Ayuso obtiene un puesto para el PP de Madrid, pero de menor relevancia. El mensaje en el que insiste Feijóo no puede ser más distinto al de Ayuso




www.eldiario.es





Del PSOE AZUL (aka la PEPÉ), ya que no han podido con la foca pizpi, ahora toca blanquear al cacique galego, y en eso están todos los medios subvencionados sin excepción.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (4 Abr 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Cuando vox suba como la espuma en las elecciones en Andalucía, a ver que hacen los sorayistas Frijolito y Moreno Nocilla.



Si las elecciones de Andalucía son antes de las generales, no hay nada seguro. Si son después de las generales, pactar con psoe que es su único objetivo, dará igual lo que saque vox, ahora toca disimular la realidad un poco.


----------



## SaintJust (4 Abr 2022)

El PP no va a recuperar los votos de VOX. La gente que ha votado a Vox no se va a cambiar a Feijjo. A Ayuso quizas pero no a Feijoo. Con Ayuso el PP subirira en votos y Vox bajaria. 

Sin embargo los votantes mas a la izquierda del PP si votaran a Feijoo. En realidad la suma VOX + PP va a tener mas votos con Feijoo que con Ayuso. Ayuso quitaría demasiado voto a Vox. 

Otra cosa es lo que pase al final y si el PP va a acabar pactando un gobierno con el PSOE. Cosa que puede ocurrir si Vox les pasa.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (4 Abr 2022)

La Reina de los Bares está mas quemada que la moto de un hippie

Uno al que le han regalado la carrera de abogado, una borracha y un amigo de narcotraficantes

¿No tiene nada mejor la derecha heredera franquista?


----------



## Yomimo (4 Abr 2022)

La mema esta tenía qué irse a VOX.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Abr 2022)

Ni el estilo ni la orientación de Ayuso encaja con el de Feijóo. Sus efectos se contrarrestan totalmente, realmente son incompatibles.

El PePé o bien va en dirección Ayuso o bien en dirección Feijoy.

En mi opinión irá en dirección Feijoy, con lo cual la estrella de la Ayuso irá apagándose. El Feijoy sí que será capaz de cargársela, al contrario del dúo sacapuntas Casado y Egea.


----------



## Patito Feo (4 Abr 2022)

Vox en nacional, Ayuso en la comunidad de Madrid.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (4 Abr 2022)

Far-casado es purria.


----------



## Flures911 (4 Abr 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Ayuso no pasa de ser otra oportunista que veía que la sociedad madrileña se le echaba encima. Sabe captar lo que pide la gente, al menos la gente que hace más ruido.
> 
> En Cataluña, desde mi punto de vista, el problema es que es una región controlada completamente por partidos de inspiración masónica, que obedecen sin rechistar a los que mandan de verdad. Lo del Covid allí ha sido surrealista, verdaderamente. Una cosa muy daliniana, completamente loca, como una tramuntana bestia de l'Empordà.
> 
> ...



Lo de aquí ha sido de traca macho.No hay por donde cogerlo, lo del covid y lo de la andapandansia. Menos mal que somos bastantes catalanes de bien, aquí sinó es por estos imbéciles se vive bien. Nos revientan el ojete a impuestos pero es lo que hay,no descarto ir a Madrid, Andalucía donde puedes pasear tranquilo con una camiseta de España.

Ya está bien de Madrid nos roba, aquí el joda ya se aseguró bien el pastel en el l 1980. La antigua ciu, es más facha que Franco, así que dejen de tocaros cojones.


----------



## Flures911 (4 Abr 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> En Texas no te vacunas



Ya pero soy muy facha y de mi país no me sacan ni a tiros.


----------



## Flures911 (4 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Esa es la oportunidad que tenemos. Si la caspa del PP intenta hacerle otro Casado, y si se ostian en toda España menos en Madrid, o si ven que les va a pasar, entonces se meterán el emponzoñamiento obligatorio por el culo y nos dejarán en paz.



Que hagan lo que quieran, esa Mierda no me meto.


----------



## Espeluznao (4 Abr 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Había acabado ya la primera reunión del Comité Ejecutivo Nacional del Partido Popular. Los dirigentes bajaban hasta llegar al inmenso vestíbulo del Palacio de Congresos de Sevilla. Poco quedaba ya por contar a los periodistas, pero, como estos nunca tienen suficiente, había una masa de reporteros y cámaras esperando para rascar un poquito más. Alberto Núñez Feijóo bajó por las escaleras mecánicas junto a su actual pareja de hecho, el presidente andaluz, Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla. Las cámaras se pusieron en modo combate. Ahí estaba la imagen, otra más, de los nuevos dueños del PP.
> 
> Por la escalera a su derecha, la que hay que bajar andando, descendían Isabel Díaz Ayuso y otras personas. Por alguna razón, Feijóo y Ayuso terminaron confluyendo ante la melé de cámaras sin tener muchas ganas de hacer más declaraciones. No hubo ningún gesto de complicidad entre ellos, ninguna sonrisa para beneficio de las imágenes de la chavalada periodística. Tampoco era imprescindible, pero los políticos del mismo partido no suelen desaprovechar la oportunidad de mostrar lo unidos que están y lo mucho que se quieren, sea cierto o no. Y el PP está repitiendo estos días el mensaje de unidad como si le fuera la vida en ello.
> 
> ...




Sin duda Marcial Dorado y Sito Miñanco van a pintar mucho más en el PP que Ayuso.


----------



## Flures911 (4 Abr 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Sin duda Marcial Dorado y Sito Miñanco van a pintar mucho más en el PP que Ayuso.



En vez de Preparados , el slogan será enfariñados.


----------



## JoseII (4 Abr 2022)

Invitar al presidente de UGT al congreso del PP y alabarle en público....un plan sin fisuras
Que hable el expresidente xel PP causante de la crisis del copón un plan sin fisuras


----------



## Furymundo (4 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> X = presidente del PP, CANDIDATO del PP a presidente del gobierno, que no presidente del gobierno
> 
> n = número de candidatos del PP a presidente del gobierno
> 
> ...



X debe acceder a la base de datos y formar el array 

no me hagas definir esa mierda de forma estatica


----------



## JoseII (4 Abr 2022)

La política lingüística gallega le va a costar el primer revolcón a Feijoó en Madrid


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (4 Abr 2022)

Flures911 dijo:


> Lo de aquí ha sido de traca macho.No hay por donde cogerlo, lo del covid y lo de la andapandansia. Menos mal que somos bastantes catalanes de bien, aquí sinó es por estos imbéciles se vive bien. Nos revientan el ojete a impuestos pero es lo que hay,no descarto ir a Madrid, Andalucía donde puedes pasear tranquilo con una camiseta de España.
> 
> Ya está bien de Madrid nos roba, aquí el joda ya se aseguró bien el pastel en el l 1980. La antigua ciu, es más facha que Franco, así que dejen de tocaros cojones.



CiU y sus sicarios era un banda organizada para robar, como el PSOE andaluz y las diversas tramas regionales del PP. En fin, que menuda condena tenemos todos por soportar a esta patulea. Como dicen por aquí, deberían faltar farolas y sogas. Los catalanes con auténtico "seny" tienen doble maldición: la clase política impresentable que nos gobierna a todos y la tabarra del nacionalismo (y el independentismo). Yo soy español y me siento español, pero me parecería un coñazo estar todo el día con la banderita, las glorias pasadas, los agravios históricos y la opresión. Y la tele, la prensa y hasta mi equipo de fútbol dando todo el día la matraca con lo mismo. Que cruz, Dios mío. Paciencia y a ver si echáis a toda esa mafia.


----------



## morethanafeeling (4 Abr 2022)

Ayuso tiene el apoyo de la gente y Feijoo de las élites globalistas. Adivinad que vale más.

Si esto fuera una democracia como nos venden Ayuso sería la líder del partido y próxima candidata a la presidencia del gobierno. La realidad es que no tiene ningún poder y como de algún problema la quitan del medio pronto. Que le pregunten a Susana Díaz.

En la política actual tener el apoyo de la gente es lo mismo que no tener nada. Al contrario, te pone en el disparadero porque dejas en mal lugar a tus jefes de partido.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Abr 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Cuando vox suba como la espuma en las elecciones en Andalucía, a ver que hacen los sorayistas Frijolito y Moreno Nocilla.



Ahora el PP solo está 20 puntos por encima de VOX en AND.

Ahora mismo, Moreno tiene el 6,43/10 de apoyo, Olona el 2,05/10

Vuestro destino es apoyar al PP en todas partes , y lo sabéis.


----------



## elKaiser (4 Abr 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Consejo : que ponga un perfil bajo ................. que el frijolito se va a dar tal hostion ........... serà la futura candidata..



El algoritmo no lo permitirá.

No pueden arriegarse a que un candidato a la presidencia, vaya por libre y sin llevar mandil.


----------



## Fermoselle (4 Abr 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> El algoritmo no lo permitirá.
> 
> No pueden arriegarse a que un candidato a la presidencia, vaya por libre y sin llevar mandil.



A veces les sale el tiro por la culata y los pucherazos ............


----------



## elKaiser (4 Abr 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> A veces les sale el tiro por la culata y los pucherazos ............



Todos los presidentes del gobierno español sin mandil, han terminado mal o muy mal.


----------



## Fermoselle (4 Abr 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Todos los presidentes del gobierno español, no masones, han terminado mal o muy mal.



Habrà que arriesgarse............... cojones no faltan


----------



## Cognome (4 Abr 2022)

Es normal. A la Ayuso, se le han acabado el montar numeritos, para alimentar el ego. Con Casado los dos eran cuarentones jóvenes, y guerreaban entre ellos, lo que le facilitaba, exhibirse a todas horas e ir de guay.

Ahora con un sexagenario, serio y austero, investido de autoridad, ya no se puede hacer nada, hay que obedecer por cojones (98% votos) ya no podrá ir de guapi chuli. Echará de menos a Casado, el pulso que mantenían entre ellos, le servía para promocionarse continuamente.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (4 Abr 2022)

Con Feijóo el PP se muere...este pavo debería estar inhabilitado por sus políticas Covid. Le han puesto para ser complemento de Pedro Sánchez. Todos a las ordenes de Bilderberg.

Veremos lo que se le ocurre al cerebro de Ayuso: MAR. Lo que está claro es que en el PP de Feijóo Ayuso pinta menos que yo...que no pinto nada.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Abr 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Es normal. A la Ayuso, se le han acabado el montar numeritos, para alimentar el ego. Con Casado los dos eran cuarentones jóvenes, y guerreaban entre ellos, lo que le facilitaba, exhibirse a todas horas e ir de guay.
> 
> Ahora con un sexagenario, serio y austero, investido de autoridad, ya no se puede hacer nada, hay que obedecer por cojones (98% votos) ya no podrá ir de guapi chuli. Echará de menos a Casado, el pulso que mantenían entre ellos, le servía para promocionarse continuamente.



Tal cual. Y como además Faijoy va en dirección Gran coalición, pues el rollito ayuso abofeteasociatas como que queda fuera de juego.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (4 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ni el estilo ni la orientación de Ayuso encaja con el de Feijóo. Sus efectos se contrarrestan totalmente, realmente son incompatibles.
> 
> El PePé o bien va en dirección Ayuso o bien en dirección Feijoy.
> 
> En mi opinión irá en dirección Feijoy, con lo cual la estrella de la Ayuso irá apagándose. El Feijoy sí que será capaz de cargársela, al contrario del dúo sacapuntas Casado y Egea.



Ayuso es mucha Ayuso. ya sólo le queda "un salto" para llegar a la Presidencia del PP. ¿Te crees que no es buena jugadora de ajedrez junto con MAR? Sólo tiene que esperar que el Frijol se estrelle.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (4 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ahora el PP solo está 20 puntos por encima de VOX en AND.
> 
> Ahora mismo, Moreno tiene el 6,43/10 de apoyo, Olona el 2,05/10
> 
> Vuestro destino es apoyar al PP en todas partes , y lo sabéis.



20 puntos por encima jajajaja...


----------



## Ordel (4 Abr 2022)

El PP es como una empresa familiar que el padre la funda, el hijo la quiebra y el nieto la hunde.

En este caso Casado es el hijo y feijoo el nieto que la va a hundir, el PP tiene los días contados desde el mismo momento que tras la caída de Zipi y Zape el narcopolitico en vez de rodearse de Ayuso y Cayetana se pegó a Moreno Nocilla y sus secuaces.


----------



## kikoseis (4 Abr 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> El PP es como una empresa familiar que el padre la funda, el hijo la quiebra y el nieto la hunde.
> 
> En este caso Casado es el hijo y feijoo el nieto que la va a hundir, el PP tiene los días contados desde el mismo momento que tras la caída de Zipi y Zape el narcopolitico en vez de rodearse de Ayuso y Cayetana se pegó a Moreno Nocilla y sus secuaces.



Bonilla está muy implicado en el NOM, al igual que Feijoo. Probablemente sean los dos del partido que más lo están.

Eso ya indica algo. Han recibido apoyo de la gente de Chuwab, sobre todo alfombra en los mass, y van a ir de la mano.

Parece que será todo muy descafeinado, sobre todo viniendo del estilo Ayuso. Pero Feijoo tiene mucha experiencia, y sabe mover peones. 
Igual da alguna sorpresa.


----------



## joeljoan (4 Abr 2022)

Parece que que al candidato unico del PP lo haya puesto LAPESOE.....y Soros claro


----------



## jolu (4 Abr 2022)

Vamos a un país con gobiernos PSOE + PP y recortes gigantescos con represión brutal.
Lo único positivo es que los nacionalistas y golpistas lo van a pasar muy muy muy muy muy mal.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Abr 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> El PP es como una empresa familiar que el padre la funda, el hijo la quiebra y el nieto la hunde.
> 
> En este caso Casado es el hijo y feijoo el nieto que la va a hundir, el PP tiene los días contados desde el mismo momento que tras la caída de Zipi y Zape el narcopolitico en vez de rodearse de *Ayuso y Cayetana *se pegó a Moreno Nocilla y sus secuaces.



Joder, pues si ese par de brujas le parecen a usted buena compañia, apaga y vamonos.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Abr 2022)

Ayuso tiene los días contados. La masonería ya ha elegido a Feijoo.


----------



## protocolocon (4 Abr 2022)

Feijoo es el que no hace demasiado dijo que quería obligar a inyectarse la terapia experimental conocida en los medios como vacuna. Todo un moderado que desde ya puede tener la certeza de que nunca tendrá mi voto. 

El PP desaparecerá con el tiempo, poco a poco no podrá sustentar las redes clientelares de que dispone ahora y le suponen un suelo electoral (cada vez más bajo, comompuede verse).


----------



## Ordel (4 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Joder, pues si ese par de brujas le parecen a usted buena compañia, apaga y vamonos.



Me parecen la única solución para evitar la desaparición del PP, sí.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Abr 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Cuando vox suba como la espuma en las elecciones en Andalucía, a ver que hacen los sorayistas Frijolito y Moreno Nocilla.



Subirá mucho en las elecciones no andaluzas en Andalucía.
En las andaluzas en Andalucía menos, el otro se ha hecho su sitio y alguna gente discrimina su voto según la elección.


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Abr 2022)

El pp cada vez se parece mas al Napoles de Gomorra. Noo se quien seria Ayuso, pero de lo que estoy seguro es que no se va a estar quieta. 

La unica manera de salvar su culo corrupto es haciendose con el partido. O echa a Feijoo o acabara como Cristina Cifuentes.


----------



## Funcional (5 Abr 2022)

Algunos no os dais cuenta de que a la gente normal le importa una mierda lo que le pase al PP. A la hora de la verdad el que tenga posibilidad de votar a Ayuso la va a votar, esté en el partido que esté. Esa es su ventaja y su as en la manga. Si no fuera por el respaldo popular que la acompaña y porque levanta pasiones dentro y fuera de Madrid ya se la habrían quitado de encima. A poco listo que sea Feijoo le interesa mantenerla y no enfrentarse, porque solo con el voto gallego no se ganan unas generales. Madrid y Castilla son imprescindibles para ganar las generales.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Abr 2022)

Flures911 dijo:


> Lo de aquí ha sido de traca macho.No hay por donde cogerlo, lo del covid y lo de la andapandansia. Menos mal que somos bastantes catalanes de bien, aquí sinó es por estos imbéciles se vive bien. Nos revientan el ojete a impuestos pero es lo que hay,no descarto ir a Madrid, Andalucía donde puedes pasear tranquilo con una camiseta de España.



Colono hezpañol con el culo en llamas.


----------



## Ritalapollera (5 Abr 2022)

Al po sólo le votan los viejos SUBNORMALES de Galicia y los seguidores de Ayuso...si quieren joder a Ayuso van a perder muchos votos.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Abr 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Me parecen la única solución para evitar la desaparición del PP, sí.



Saque usted a Ayuso de Madrid para ponerla en toda España, y pasara lo mismo que en Cataluña cuando pusieron a Cayetana.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (5 Abr 2022)

Feijóo que es un tío hábil y un buen estratega (a pesar de su pinta de tecnócrata gris y aburrido, que lo es), ha visto lo peligrosa que es Ayuso y por eso ha decidido con mucho tiento, hacerle la pinza y arrinconarla en Madrid. Su relación puede ser tensa y tirante como la de Rajoy y espe, pero se espera una convivencia pacífica, una entente cordial y que uno no interfiera en los planes y negocios del otro.
A Ayuso y si no al tiempo, se la acabarán devorando los casos de corrupción, como se come la filoxera las vides del campo, Feijóo, se acercará a Snchz y al Psoe para cumplir con la agenda globalista y arrinconará a Vox que está más perdido que un peregrino sin brújula y el sistema se reforzará.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (5 Abr 2022)

Feijóo es un globalista de libro, un mafioso probado y un fanático covidiano a la altura de Trudeau o Van Der Belen. 
La culpa es de un Buxadé que sigue en las batuecas y cree que el PP va a pactar con ellos para defenestrar a Snchz cuando las órdenes que han recibido son formar un gobierno de concentración nacional a la alemana y desprenderse de ellos, arrinconándolos y estigmatizándolos. 
Vox ha querido bailar el tango del sistema, pero el garufa sabe más que ellos y además baila mejor, podían haber tenido en Ucrania y otras cuestiones una posición como la de Orbán, más independiente y menos sumisa y hubiesen quedado divinamente, sin entrar de lleno a hacerle el juego al NWO, pero han preferido jugar esa carta y han perdido. Vox va a quedar como un pitching ball donde se va a descargar de todo al estilo del FN en Francia, eterno pitbull que amedrenta al electorado y aúna fuerzas prosistema de centro derecha y centroizquierda , mientras que Podemos se desinflará y C's se evaporará. 
Así la PPshoa apuntalará el sistema para que no se le caiga y todo seguirá igual.


----------



## iases (5 Abr 2022)

255 millones de americanos vacunados. Sin vacunas unos 35 millones mayores de 12 años


----------



## Camaro SS (6 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Feijóo lo primero que ha hecho es reunirse con los sindicatos en secreto para mantenerles sus mamandurrias. Lo cuenta Alvise. Y así claro, cómo van a marcar la línea política de una alternativa…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012331



Va a pagar a los sindicatos para que digan que el PP es de centro y Vox de derechas. Miles de votos mas para Vox


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Abr 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Vientosolar dijo:
> 
> 
> > Feijóo lo primero que ha hecho es reunirse con los sindicatos en secreto para mantenerles sus mamandurrias. Lo cuenta Alvise. Y así claro, cómo van a marcar la línea política de una alternativa…
> ...




​


----------

